# Electric farm vehicle conversion



## genebo (Sep 12, 2004)

My Kawasaki mule 3000 4WD is 10 years old, and I'm beginning to think about replacing the engine.

I'd like to convert it to electric drive with regen.

Has anyone done this? Is there a kit available?

Thanks for your reply.

Genebo


----------



## Ky-Jeeper (Sep 5, 2010)

http://www.google.com/m/url?client=...EQFjAA&usg=AFQjCNF5ItnKV9W2kVh6OwyliYFg_72CVw


----------



## SolarGary (Sep 8, 2005)

Hi,
There is quite a bit out there on doing conversions -- I've collected a few things here: 
http://www.builditsolar.com/Projects/Vehicles/vhehicles.htm#Conversions

The Mule is a very functional looking vehicle -- had not seen one before.

Gary


----------

